# Candling eggs



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

I am having a hard time not going into the other room and candling the eggs I have in the incubator and they have only been in there since Saturday


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

lol I have the same problem when I hatch. You could make a project out of it and take a pic everyday and make a chart of how things look from day 1 to day 18


----------



## cherrypie2181 (Apr 27, 2013)

I was the same way...hatch one was 20% opening a lot to candle ...hatch two was 77% opening every 3 days to candle and hatch 3 was 98%! Hatch 3 I put the eggs in the bator and didn't touch them but on day 7 to candle and day 18 to candle and lay down! I am not saying that it makes a big difference but I, PERSONALLY, will stick with the last method from here on out! It was hard, but I just made myself put it outta my head! 
Either way it is so neat to have eggs and knowing that you helped them hatch! I wish you tons of luck on your hatch!!!


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

Well I have done good. I did candle 4 eggs on separate nights already but I am really waiting on Saturday to do them really for the first time. It is so hard not to check in on them


----------



## cherrypie2181 (Apr 27, 2013)

It's SO hard! I hate the waiting game!!!!


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

Well I candled tonight on day 7 and it looks like 15/25 have awesome little spiderwebs of veins going everywhere. My only disappointment is that a beautiful turquoise blue Americana eggs looks to be infertile.


----------



## cherrypie2181 (Apr 27, 2013)

Ohhhh yeah I hate when that happens! But at least you have 15 that are doing good!!!


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

I am hoping that some more are really developing and I just couldn't see it. I will restrain myself from looking again until next saterday .


----------

